# немного оффтопика

## g-user

Господа извините за оффтопик, но где welcome?

Заходишь на форум https://forums.gentoo.org и видишь 

 *Quote:*   

> No new posts  	 Scandinavian
> 
> Gentoo Linux på dansk, norsk och svenska. Välkommen!

 

 *Quote:*   

>  Dutch
> 
> Welkom op het Nederlands/Vlaamstalig Forum van Gentoo.

 

 *Quote:*   

>  Finnish
> 
> Keskustelua Gentoo Linuxista suomeksi. Tervetuloa!

 

у одних нас сурово, по спартански. 

 *Quote:*   

> Russian

 

Типа всем боятся, тут медведи одни ходят? или UFT8 не позволяет добавить некое описание раздела форума?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Предложения?

----------

## g-user

Ну например можно вот так:

 *Quote:*   

> Добро пожаловать в русскоязычный форум пользователей Gentoo Linux! 

 

и ссылки на документацию или faq - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/index.xml

а можно еще написать поподробней -  *Quote:*   

> в форум посвещенный установке, настройке, и повседневному использованию Gentoo Linux

 

вот у французов красиво написано 

 *Quote:*   

> Forum dédié aux utilisateurs francophones de Gentoo. Retrouvez aussi Gentoo Linux en français sur le wiki ou encore sur gentoofr.org!

 

Только я французский не понимаю совсем, но нутром чувствую хорошо сформулировали   :Laughing: 

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Forum dédié aux utilisateurs francophones de Gentoo. Retrouvez aussi Gentoo Linux en français sur le wiki ou encore sur gentoofr.org!

 

я тоже не знаю фр, но дагадаться несложно =)

Форум, посвященный франзузкоязычным пользователям Gentoo. Приглашаем посетить также вики на фр языке, а также специальный сайт для говорящих на фр языке gentoofr.org

----------

## g-user

я так понял все забили. Ну что же будем дальше медведями.

----------

## ntsite

Скорей всего нет. Просто модераторы не так часто посещают топик...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Спокойно, Москва не сразу строилась   :Wink: 

Если что-то очень нужно то есть личка и т.п.

----------

